# Who got the Freighter?



## Lyndon

A 1957 Tucker Freighter just sold off Craiglist in the Reno Area. Who got it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

lyndon, any guesses as to who?


----------



## DAVENET

You know, you could end up on that TV show 'Hoarders'.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

what ? not me, i did not buy the freighter, thought about it, I need to have more warehouse first, besides, all I wanted was just one Tucker


----------



## NorCal

I personally saw the freighter on Wednesday night....
I am sure the mystery man will be on here shortly.....


----------



## Lyndon

I could cry! They practally gave it away! And,... it's from the run of production that the Freighters that crossed the South Pole came from. Rats!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if you want one that bad there is one not to far from me  it even has the hemi motor in it.


----------



## sno-drifter

Word has it that it returned to it's place of birth.


----------



## tom

I called on it intent on going overboard and buying it. The guy told me that he had just sold it hours ago. There is another on the Reno craigslist that has a Tucker p/u body but looks like dozer tracks underneath from the same seller for $5,000.00. The freighter was priced way too cheap IMHO.


----------



## Lyndon

A half ton orange Suburban towing a 3 and a half ton snow cat? Is it the Tucker people themselves or an employee? I called an hour after it was posted. The seller commented about that. Being 3000 miles and 2 time zones away I figgured I didn't have a chance. Nice Picture! Nice machine too,...


----------



## sleddogracer

what$ did the Tucker sell for ?


----------



## JimVT

Lyndon said:


> A half ton orange Suburban towing a 3 and a half ton snow cat? Is it the Tucker people themselves or an employee? I called an hour after it was posted. The seller commented about that. Being 3000 miles and 2 time zones away I figgured I didn't have a chance. Nice Picture! Nice machine too,...



that half ton has twin turbos and a cat engine.
 anyone who went to the jamboree knows this isn't the one  that sold.


----------



## NorCal

That same Suburban was at my house last weekend picking up my Tucker 524, amazing tow rig!!
All I can say is that these Tuckers are going to a good home......


----------



## JimVT




----------



## tom

I was told it was going to Alaska...that is all he would offer


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Lyndon said:


> _A half ton orange Suburban_ towing a 3 and a half ton snow cat? Is it the Tucker people themselves or an employee? I called an hour after it was posted. The seller commented about that. Being 3000 miles and 2 time zones away I figgured I didn't have a chance. Nice Picture! Nice machine too,...



Count the wheel studs & notice the rear full float axle........that's no 1/2 ton there sonny !

That subbbburrrrrrban is totally Kewl...........I want it !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I bet it is a half ton with a 3/4 0r 1 ton running gear as that engine combo would tear up the stock 1/2 ton axles.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

understand the freighter is now back in oregon and keeping another '56 freighter company


----------



## JimVT

did you buy it?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

just heard, the orange suburban is head east in the very near future, what is that orange guy up to. hummmmmm


----------



## slowrider

HOW FAR EAST IS THE ORANGE MACHINE COMING!!!!!
Looking to buy something out west [OREGAN] to have shipped back to Pa.Maybe he would be interested.


----------



## jask

I missed the ad.... and curiosity is killing me - how much was it listed for?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and look what was found in the back on the freighter


----------



## Pontoon Princess

confirmed, the orange tucker hauler has left town with empty trailer!


----------



## GYPSY

Anybody know what model Tucker and Chevy is in the picture in post #23?  My Kitten won't fit between the wheel wells of my 3/4 ton Ford or 1 ton Chevy pickup.


----------



## JimVT

fenders are on the outside in the picture your referring to.


----------



## GYPSY

That doesn't change the width of the bed at the narrowest point - between the wheel wells.   The Kitten brochure states a width of 47-3/4 inches but my 1959 Kitten measures 55-1/2 inches from roller nut to roller nut which is the maximum width as it came from the factory.


----------



## jimbo

GYPSY said:


> That doesn't change the width of the bed at the narrowest point - between the wheel wells.   The Kitten brochure states a width of 47-3/4 inches but my 1959 Kitten measures 55-1/2 inches from roller nut to roller nut which is the maximum width as it came from the factory.



I think the truck is a 49-51 GMC 3/4 LWB.   If I remember correctly, a 4 ft piece of plywood would fit with the tailgate up.

The wheel wells were outside the bed.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

jimbo said:


> I think the truck is a 49-51 GMC 3/4 LWB.   If I remember correctly, a 4 ft piece of plywood would fit with the tailgate up.
> 
> The wheel wells were outside the bed.


Are you all really going to argue over the semantics of wheel wells, fleet-sides and step sides?


----------



## jimbo

Knocker of rocks said:


> Are you all really going to argue over the semantics of wheel wells, fleet-sides and step sides?



I was not aware I was arguing anything.  Let alone semantics.  The question was asked what model truck and why a small tracked vehicle would fit over the wheel wells.  

I remember that model as able to carry a 4 x 8 piece of plywood in the bed as the entire bed was flat.


----------



## GYPSY

Jimbo - Thanks for the truck ID.  I found out that trucks in that year range had beds available that were wider and longer than later trucks and especially today's models.  My Kitten still wouldn't have fit though.


----------



## JimVT

my 1 ton stude would haul it.


----------



## sleddogracer

those old Studebakers had IMPRESSIVE frames, even the 1/2 tons


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

JimVT said:


> my 1 ton stude would haul it.



Nice stude


----------



## Pontoon Princess

orange burban with twin turbos has returned with a tucker in tow.


----------



## muleman RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> orange burban with twin turbos has returned with a tucker in tow.


pics or it is all mythical....


----------



## NorCal

Pics or it never happened.....


----------



## sno-drifter

Think I see the roof of an orange burban through the window of a crevasse finder. The Tucker deal of the century! So which cat should I bring home? Decisions, decisions, descisions.


----------



## DAVENET

Decisions??? Not so much. You bring BOTH home!  Because one is the only one of it's kind (you'll hear a pretty odd coincidence story about that one) and the second is a rolling piece of history who's sistership is in New Zealand!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and this is what followed the twin turbo burban home,


----------



## sleddogracer

when the time comes, I think a trip to Tucker headquarters might be in order


----------



## jask

Now that is a GREAT idea!!
I would like to hear any information about this red rig, was the body a modified auto body? or was it a preproduction prototype? That little "vent" window just brought back memories of long road trips and my Dad using the "ashtray" window in his '66 Caprice.


----------



## jimbo

jask said:


> Now that is a GREAT idea!!
> I would like to hear any information about this red rig, was the body a modified auto body? or was it a preproduction prototype? That little "vent" window just brought back memories of long road trips and my Dad using the "ashtray" window in his '66 Caprice.



I was wondering about that body.  It looks to me like a 35-36 Ford, although a lot of bodies looked the same at that time.   Especially without the fenders and grill.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

we are working on the history of this tucker and body, looks like it is going to be a very good story.


----------



## NorCal

Any updates?? Don't leave us hanging.........


----------



## sno-drifter

Still working on it and found that it was orange before it was this wine color.

 Here is your sign:

 "O Lord grant me patience, and I want it right NOW"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

as we continue to research the history of this one-off tucker 423, it is beginning to look like it was built with tucker inc involvement, given several details that are clearly tucker, and just maybe, just maybe tucker sr had it built, the custom body work was done by an outside company, will update as more is learned about this very special tucker!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

word has it, the twin turbo orange burban is leaving town again, some, say idaho, others think utah, while, it has been rumored to be wyoming, pleased report all sightings


----------



## JimVT

any incentive for getting the correct answer, like maybe a drive in an oldie?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yeah, how about driving a '49 torpedo


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ah the orange twin turbo burban, is home with tucker in tow, another trip is already in the works, stay tune for the next burban adventure


----------



## tom

I am thinking that you buy your paint by the tanker load


----------



## Pontoon Princess

naw, we buy, it by the burban load


----------



## sno-drifter

Actually we like to get the paint on the Sno-Cat, aged 50 YEARS+


----------



## Lyndon

DID ONE HELL OF A JOB "BEAT-N AROUND THE BUSH',... BUT NEVER REALLY FESSED UP TO *WHO STOLE THE FREIGHTER?*


----------



## Pontoon Princess

what???

it was paid for in full, 

now, as for how fast one drives, could lead one too think it was stolen


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sounds like a krusty owner bragging about how fast his krusty can go they all forget that's the trailer speed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

they did Lyndon


----------



## DAVENET

That's cool it went back home.


----------



## sno-drifter

Notice the suicide doors on the freighters.


----------



## jask

And the gas cap.... And the rear sliders.....   Awesome photo!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

family freighter photo


----------



## sno-drifter

You gota love the nose/ grill on a 1956 Freighter!


----------



## JimVT

glacierparkbus said:


> family freighter photo



that woman kind of looks like it could be a relation to you. 
 jim


----------



## Pontoon Princess

understand the orange burban tucker hunter is on the move, any sightings?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> understand the orange burban tucker hunter is on the move, any sightings?



Thanks for the warning, I'll make sure the warehouses are locked and the security Is armed!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

No tucker is safe from the orange burban tucker hunter


----------



## sno-drifter

Last night I had a dream where I died and went to Medford. I woke up this morning and found a white ghost in my yard.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

boggie said:


> Thanks for the warning, I'll make sure the warehouses are locked and the security Is armed!


you are safe, the orange burban tucker hunter has returned !


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> you are safe, the orange burban tucker hunter has returned !



Whew, that was close, had Pinkerton on standby for the long week end 
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## redsqwrl

boggie said:


> Whew, that was close, had Pinkerton on standby for the long week end
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Pinkerton?  by arming the security, I thought you meant you put the clip in and set the safety to the (my sh!t is safe position).....

Got to love that Suburban!!

Mike


----------



## jask

".... HONEST!  it followed me home!!..... " 

 love the trailer mods, I had to do something similar so I could use my trailer to pull out our dock for the winter.

oh yeah,   MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

jask said:


> ".... HONEST!  it followed me home!!..... "
> 
> love the trailer mods, I had to do something similar so I could use my trailer to pull out our dock for the winter.
> 
> oh yeah,   MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!


really it followed you home, that line is so over used, think anyone will believe you? remember it all started with one! and then you are running a home for stray cats, a regular humane society you are.


----------



## sno-drifter

jask said:


> ".... HONEST! it followed me home!!..... "
> 
> love the trailer mods, I had to do something similar so I could use my trailer to pull out our dock for the winter.
> 
> oh yeah, MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!



The trailer originally had two axles and was designed for hauling a back hoe behind a dump truck, lots of weight on the truck = lighter axle cap. on trailer. First mod was to add the third front axle and then ditch the CA mobile home wheels with 14.5 junk tires that you could only buy. Then trailer got widened to 8' 6".

 I don't even have to lie any more when coming home, my wife has given up on me and comes out with a bowl of warm milk every time. So far, she does not throw it at me, it is for the homeless cat.


----------



## sno-drifter

jask said:


> ".... HONEST! it followed me home!!..... "
> 
> love the trailer mods, I had to do something similar so I could use my trailer to pull out our dock for the winter.
> 
> oh yeah, MORE PICTURES PLEASE!!



Also added fold down aluminum ramps and use 19.5 rims and tires, beats the heck out of 16 or 16.5s for weight hauling and mileage. Tow hitch has adjustable height 2 5/16  and pintal hitch when pulled behind dump truck. Both stay in position so no changing required when using different pullers.


----------



## jask

DUDE!! you have one of THE most famous snow machines of all time in your garage and we are talking about trailers .... 
this is an awesome forum. looking forward to Timberline SO much!!!


----------



## jask

Oh yeah,  I was more of a Kate Jackson fan...


----------



## sno-drifter

I am thinking Timberline will be one super fine time, more surprises to come!


----------



## DAVENET

Farrah.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the poster is coming down and work has begun!


----------



## sno-drifter

DUDE, don't even think of the poster coming down!


----------



## DAVENET

Removing the poster would only slow down production or force a work stoppage!  So, no need for that crazy talk!

On another note, would it be possible to snap a pic of the poster on the wall in the first picture above with the Tucker styles?

David


----------



## sno-drifter

DAVENET said:


> Removing the poster would only slow down production or force a work stoppage! So, no need for that crazy talk!
> 
> On another note, would it be possible to snap a pic of the poster on the wall in the first picture above with the Tucker styles?
> 
> David



Here you go David.


----------



## jask

Thank you, I was admiring that as well!

and as for the "other" poster.... everyone needs an Angel overseeing the shop!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very cool.  So what's the plans for this historic cat?  Restoration or preservation?  Personally I like the rustic historic look to the exterior.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Preservation


----------



## Pontoon Princess

fyi, the orange twin turbo tucker hunter has headed out again, think no tucker is safe this time.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> fyi, the orange twin turbo tucker hunter has headed out again, think no tucker is safe this time.



Crap, here we go again!, man the battle stations, turn on the radar, fire up the smoke screens. Put the pictures of the kristys in all the windows. For sure they 
Will drive right on by.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and that is what the last guy did, and here to tell you, it did NOT work the orange twin turbo tucker hunter always gets his tucker.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> and that is what the last guy did, and here to tell you, it did NOT work the orange twin turbo tucker hunter always gets his tucker.



Plan B, Lower all the Tucker's into the old missile silos. Cover with bull manure. 
And I'm telling you thats not bull shit


----------



## Pontoon Princess

now, that i have you distracted...................the silver excursion has left town with a even bigger trailer in tow


----------



## sno-drifter

Vana Orange made it home, so you are safe to go play with your Tuckers--For now. Here is the Mini-Freighter.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

what a nice snow scene picture. 
and I see you transport them in hiding now
have to get the truck and trailer xray machine working now


----------



## sno-drifter

No problem, trailer has a sky light so's NSA can see in from space. You can view, just go to Sony pictures.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

boggie said:


> what a nice snow scene picture.
> and I see you transport them in hiding now
> have to get the truck and trailer xray machine working now


and the cover of darkness helps, not a trip has ended before 3 a.m. and in the winter months the days are short and the nights are even longer.


----------



## JimVT

that is some large pontoons.


----------



## DAVENET

Very interesting.  I was just thinking the other day about sending Allen Parsons a PM so he knew about the Cats Meow so he could bring this very machine down.  That rig has been in some DEEP powder over its life.  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=125481&postcount=40


----------



## Tracks

Very interesting little cat, what is the model number of the freighter?


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey Tracks,

I would say that if you were to follow Tucker's no. system, it is a 323. Tucker never stops innovating and this was one of those. You can see by the photos that they tried different configurations before settling on the 322 in the brochure. Judging by the 443 with the 322 it was in the 1956 era. This 323 was built with the shortened body of a 743 Freighter and I believe is the only one of it's kind. It is powered with the famous flat head Chrysler six and the engine in the production 322 was a 40 hp VW. The pontoons are longer than the pontoons on a 743. As you can see from the brochure, this machine could be ordered with the mud tracks as could a 400 series. The ser. nos. for these machines ended with M when ordered from the factory this way.

Thank your DAVENET for the link to Allen's earlier photos of this machine.


----------



## DAVENET

Just do a search for his name and click on some early posts.  Not only fantastic pictures of a fantastic cabin location, but some _damn deep_ snow.  The best true DEEP powder photo evidence on the forum. He wasn't afraid to take that rig places that almost everyone else would turn around!  Hopefully you got the invite to do some equipment testing up there!


----------



## Cidertom

Looks to me like a kitten on steroids.


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> Looks to me like a kitten on steroids.



Mr. Tom, I am thinking more on the idea of a Freighter washed in hot water and in the drier too long. The body in the rear is three inches wider than 743 and the hood and windshield is the same. The body length is way shorter.


----------



## jask

We probably crossed paths at some point- I was down on the island over the Holidays! Congratulations that is a really unique machine I am surprised more were not built.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I always liked the look of Allen Parsons machine. it is a rare rig how is the steering accomplished is it the same as the kitten.


----------



## sno-drifter

Don the factory set up was similar to a kitten but bigger. The owner before Allen could not get it to work and that is how Allen got the machine. He got it running but did not have enough arms to pull all the levers to make it run. It was modified by someone between Allen and the factory. Allen removed the welded up spider gear axle, made a new one with disc brakes and two master cyls. for turning. He did a nice job and we may just keep it that way. The good news is that Allen kept all the parts he removed so we may be able to return it to factory condition. A good lesson for everyone working with these old machines-- KEEP ALL the parts you remove as the next owner will find them of value.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that ting must be pretty light I seemed to have preformed well in the deep snow for just having a skid steer combonation


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

I miss the old girl all ready. I keep looking for her in the back yard. But she's gone. 
 Oh well, she has a good home now and is with someone that has the time to bring her back to life. The wife and I had a lot of fun with the 323.


----------



## jask

A great rig, and you must feel happy knowing it is in such good hands. I have enjoyed re-reading some of your old posts, and was wondering if you are missing her yet? If you are getting any of the weather we are inland, you should have epic snow right about now.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ALLEN PARSONS said:


> I miss the old girl all ready. I keep looking for her in the back yard. But she's gone.
> Oh well, she has a good home now and is with someone that has the time to bring her back to life. The wife and I had a lot of fun with the 323.



yes, a very good home, warm and dry, large bowl of warm oil and all the attention it deserves.


----------



## JimVT

why wasn't the pontoons painted yellow? are they from another one?


----------



## DAVENET

That is the 'only' one like that.  More pics:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=491384&postcount=31


----------



## sno-drifter

JimVT said:


> why wasn't the pontoons painted yellow? are they from another one?



Allen did a lot of work on this Tucker and was able to repair and use her instead of having her tore down to do the whole thing at once. Got to be lots of good memories with this cat. Kids, Cats, and dogs, it just doesn't get any better. Here is a photo before he worked on the pontoons.


----------



## sno-drifter

glacierparkbus said:


> now, that i have you distracted...................the silver excursion has left town with a even bigger trailer in tow



Where is that sliver extrusion? Last I herd, it was east of Ontario OR.


----------



## redsqwrl

You two are hard to keep up with.

if the continental divide cant keep you home maybe the Mississippi will slow you down.

truely impressed.

Mike


----------



## Pontoon Princess

always heard vermont was beautiful this time of the year


----------



## redsqwrl

there is nothing there. I was just there, couldnt find a tucker so I had to grab the last snow trac.......

Just saying.


----------



## jask

When you have time can we please get some better pics of the suspension? front and rear? is there a leaf sping behind that front side panel?


----------



## jask

oh yeah, I just heard about a cheap 601 project... but the garage is full...  if only I lived in Tuckerville


----------



## Track Addict

71 442 in Massachusetts looking for a Good home it's like Vermont here just no mountains !


----------



## DAVENET

And a whole lot less Subaru's and hippies.


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> always heard vermont was beautiful this time of the year



You better be giving a heads up if you end up that close!


----------



## redsqwrl

How close was Rutland.?


----------



## DAVENET

2.5 hours NW


----------



## Pontoon Princess

a warm bowl of oil awaits it, back at tuckerville, '67 tucker 543 with the jeep 6 cylinder engine, 242 total hours,


----------



## DAVENET

I saw a few pics do that years ago (May even have one saved on the work computer).  Kept thinking, sure would suck to walk over to a view, have a quick squaw come in and can't find your warm Tucker!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

now you see it, now you don't, yes, warm tuckers are nice


----------



## Helmsman38

glacierparkbus said:


> a warm bowl of oil awaits it, back at tuckerville, '67 tucker 543 with the jeep 6 cylinder engine, 242 total hours,



I like that paint job


----------



## Northcoast

What kind of condition is it in?  Are you going to keep the camo paint?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

over all, a very solid, previous owner spent an untold money caring for it, 242 original hours, I can not find any damage or repairs, pontoons are very nice, long with fifth wheels, runs like a clock. really, i do not see anything i need to do, other than find some very deep power, for the time being, going to leave the paint alone, got a couple of projects to finish up. thanks tuckerville minion


----------



## Pontoon Princess

couple better photos of the 543, already home and enjoying a warm bowl of oil


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

That can't be correct, that picture is in entirely the wrong state, see the paint does not even match the trees


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh no, thought i was in, a tucker state of mind.


----------



## DAVENET

I knew I had that one


----------



## Pontoon Princess

mr net, you are amazing, always surprised by what is on the spider web, i raise my pontoon to you. tuckerville minion


----------



## akimp

You will have to leave the beacon on when you park so you can find your way back. Another fantastic Tucker for your collection. My wife gives me shit for having 3 machines in the yard. You are a Sno-Cat God.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

that would be sno-cat goddess, and thank you, first thing i learned about collecting, do not leave them in the front yard or even the back yard, heated warehouses are the best. tuckerville goddess


----------



## Pontoon Princess

glacierparkbus said:


> now, that i have you distracted...................the silver excursion has left town with a even bigger trailer in tow



 latest finds for the tucker hunters, one is a 1949 four pontoon machine, first production built, very interesting construction and the other is a 1958, model 443. both are a little sad looking, though, very complete and in very solid restorable shape


----------



## jask

Is it just me or is it weird seeing Tuckers with palm trees in the background


----------



## DAVENET

The ever elusive Desert Cat.  And the first four tracker sold. 

Really looking forward to the teardown / reassembly on this one to see how things held up over time and your modern solutions to repair it to running condition.


----------



## Track Addict

Curious as to how you get your leads out there?  Amazing maybe a group photo one day of your stash!


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> Curious as to how you get your leads out there? Amazing maybe a group photo one day of your stash!


 
Off on a tangent here about leads.....
Years back I asked the same question of another member that seemed to fall into all the cool stuff.....

the answer is "they find me....."

I can share that after 6-7 years of kicking over the snow machines in and out of the yard here at the compound, I can say that there is some truth to the _they find me_ path.

$.02 worth Mike


----------



## Pontoon Princess

i think it is because - - - - 

there is a warm bowl of oil, and we all know how much sno-cats love warm oil


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> The ever elusive Desert Cat.  And the first four tracker sold.
> 
> Really looking forward to the teardown / reassembly on this one to see how things held up over time and your modern solutions to repair it to running condition.



overall, despite how it looks, very solid with little damage or worn items, think it could start with a fresh battery, gas and a oil change, fascinating construction


----------



## Track Addict

Model 44 Tube?


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Amazing maybe a group photo one day of your stash!



Better bring the fisheye lens.


----------



## DAVENET

Was trying to figure out the steering link before and finally got it sorted.  

 A little degreaser, a nice sand bath to knock off the bunions, a new dress and she'll be good as new!  Oh yeah, can't forget the ever important slippers!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Pontoon Commander,Sir, 

Just completed the mission to the dark side of snow catting, took heavy fire from the snow trac'ers, Big Al, says hello to all, fyi, he has never seen such 
DEEP,FLUFFY, POWDER SNOW, it is like heaven, Oh, yeah, GOD drives a Tucker!


----------



## sno-drifter

I'm thinking BigAlice.


----------



## sno-drifter

boggie said:


> Crap, here we go again!, man the battle stations, turn on the radar, fire up the smoke screens. Put the pictures of the kristys in all the windows. For sure they
> Will drive right on by.



Nice try boggie, how's that workin for ya?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

sno-drifter said:


> Nice try boggie, how's that workin for ya?



Crap, now they found the windows with the kristys in it. O by the way I was in 
Eureka CA. The other day with a trailer in tow went there empty left full


----------



## DAVENET

Kewl ! A rolling hot tub just in time for Cat's Meow!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

boggie said:


> Crap, now they found the windows with the kristys in it. O by the way I was in
> Eureka CA. The other day with a trailer in tow went there empty left full


full of WHAT?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> full of WHAT?



Not a kristibut made for snow and had tracks and a trailer for behindgetting awful close to Oregon at that point


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you are invited to head on up to tuckerville, and warm bowl of oil awaits and a lots of cat talk


----------



## redsqwrl

BR or bombi, if my memory serves correct?  

I am sure it was Not orange.....

We should start a log of transport miles as compared to over the snow miles......
Snow trac 268 put more miles on coming from the oregon/WA border to my _bowl of oil_ than was on the odometer.

Try soaking a little bread in the oil...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Kewl ! A rolling hot tub just in time for Cat's Meow!



and that gives me a great idea, mr net, when you are out here for the meow, the kristi will be your machine to use, bring a swim suit


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> you are invited to head on up to tuckerville, and warm bowl of oil awaits and a lots of cat talk



This was a screaming fast trip had to get back to phoenix for the game. 
Heading New Mexico to get another soon and yes it is orange


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> and that gives me a great idea, mr net, when you are out here for the meow, the kristi will be your machine to use, bring a swim suit



Ouch.  Although seeing one run in the flesh will be sort of like seeing a sasquatch.


----------



## redsqwrl

boggie said:


> This was a screaming fast trip had to get back to phoenix for the game.
> Heading New Mexico to get another soon and yes it is orange



the plot thickens..

Long way to the upper midwest for a spryte So I think my orange is safe.


----------



## Track Addict

We were practicing Tucker defense yesterday just in case wagons head east!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

DAVENET said:


> Ouch.  Although seeing one run in the flesh will be sort of like seeing a sasquatch.



and bring your rubber duck


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cleaning out one of the old tuckers that hauled back to Oregon awhile back and found a couple of things


----------



## Pontoon Princess

and the photos


----------



## redsqwrl

Jack pot.


To a thiokol owner that would be like finding............

Ah nothing in particular.....


----------



## Track Addict

Cool pontoon melt hose.  Would like to see if it really works.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Cool pontoon melt hose.  Would like to see if it really works.



AND, we will have a live demonstration just for the east coast boys at the MEOW


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Tried mine once it works, a heated shop works also. But if in the field sometimes no choice


----------



## DAVENET

Seriously?? 

 They all look to be the old style rebuildable rollers?   Also, why would they have had five link benders??  (if too many of those benders are taking up space in your shop, and you are willing to part with one, I would be interested in making a purchase in about eight weeks . . .)


----------



## Pontoon Princess

They all look to be the old style rebuildable rollers?   Also, why would they have had five link benders??  (if too many of those benders are taking up space in your shop, and you are willing to part with one, I would be interested in making a purchase in about eight weeks . . .)[/QUOTE]

 only issue is; had to buy a tucker to get the track link bend, how many tuckers do you want?


----------



## DAVENET

Refurbished or 'As Is' ?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

should have loan approval from the banker ( spouse ) and bring check book


----------



## redsqwrl

Is there a pre sale?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bidder wars, it about time for Mainer to chime in.


----------



## redsqwrl

Wrong Flavor?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> Wrong Flavor?



Not really! He likes assorted flavors


----------



## GYPSY

Can you post a picture showing how the link bender fits the link?  I am having trouble visualizing how it actually bends the link.  Does it bend the link vertically or horizontally?
Will one fit a Kitten track link and are any available for sale?
Thanks,
Gypsy
1959 Kitten


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup, we will post a picture of it being used, and yes it will fit a kitten, we are talking about making some new reproduction ones, any interest ?


----------



## sno-drifter

GYPSY said:


> Can you post a picture showing how the link bender fits the link? I am having trouble visualizing how it actually bends the link. Does it bend the link vertically or horizontally?
> Will one fit a Kitten track link and are any available for sale?
> Thanks,
> Gypsy
> 1959 Kitten



Got to Restoration & mods, look at 1957 Tucker Sno-Kitten post #13


----------



## jask

GYPSY said:


> Can you post a picture showing how the link bender fits the link?  I am having trouble visualizing how it actually bends the link.  Does it bend the link vertically or horizontally?
> Will one fit a Kitten track link and are any available for sale?
> Thanks,
> Gypsy
> 1959 Kitten



The casting forms an inverted "T"  with the outer tips hooked under each of the adjacent grouser castings the bolt head then is able to drive down the steel pivot link when you pull the pipe handle up- this shortens the distance between the pivot link pins and draws the grousers closer together.


----------



## sleddogracer

that must be a time consuming process?


----------



## JimVT

snow drifter  gave a demo  at the Leavenworth jamboree. his words were "it's like watching paint dry"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the twin turbo burban tucker hunter has left again, hunting big tucker


----------



## Pontoon Princess

on the road again with the tucker retrieval team


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Sounds like a little bull pictures are required


----------



## DAVENET

Awesome!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

one of the more challenging retrievals of late


----------



## JimVT

if your going to tease us . i'll do the same . I have $1500 special German snow trac tires freighted in arriving Tuesday.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

glacierparkbus said:


> one of the more challenging retrievals of late



Just more bullswe need machine pictures


----------



## Track Addict

My son was just asking what Jinn is doing last night.  I now know what to tell him.


----------



## sno-drifter

boggie said:


> Just more bullswe need machine pictures



OK here you go, Sno-Cats from buffalo country, you want to buysome?


----------



## JimVT

what is the story on the roof racks?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

buffalo tuckers


----------



## sno-drifter

These type roof racks are what NW Bell Telephone installed on all their Tuckers for carrying ladders. The box on the side held two one gallon cans, 90wt and hyd oil. The shovel and axe mounts were also a trade mark. The '59 we are restoring for Timberline was of the same outfitting.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the cats were sold originally to NW Bell Telephone, one going to  Portland and the other to Seattle, really very solid and quite straight, both look like they would run with fresh gas and a new battery, good machines.


----------



## AdkSnowcat

What year machines?


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Awesome find! I am curios, how long and wide is your trailer.  I was under the impression the tracks would not fit between the fenders of a trailer and that one needed a deck over trailer to haul them. I guess that was obviously wrong.


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Pull Over Buddy!*

*O.K.,.. PULL OVER BUDDY, WHERES THE FIRE?* this means you Glacierparkbus & Sno-Drifter! Your 'blastin-around' North america is burning up fuel faster than we can pump it down the Trans-alaska Pipeline! When that cheap Saudi Crude that everyone is buying runs out you'll be crying.
Snowed a couple of days ago, about an inch, It's snowing today, were expecting another inch. We still have some snow piles that are 20 feet high and cover 2 to 4 acres. Ho, ho, ho, I love the Snow! and it's JUNE!
How come that beautiful Tucker Tank that Bill and Mary had didn't end up in one of your collections?


----------



## sno-drifter

AdkSnowcat said:


> What year machines?



1956 and in my opinion, THE BEST YEAR. Same as the Antarctica Sno-Cats.


----------



## sno-drifter

wbuffetjr1 said:


> Awesome find! I am curios, how long and wide is your trailer. I was under the impression the tracks would not fit between the fenders of a trailer and that one needed a deck over trailer to haul them. I guess that was obviously wrong.



400 series are under 6 1/2 feet wide. 500 are 8. 700 are 7 1/2.


----------



## cloudcap

Minor point, but if the Tuckers were purchased in the late 50s then Pacific Bell was the original owner.  In '61 Oregon, Washington, and part of Idaho were spun off into a newly-created operating company called Pacific Northwest Bell (PNB).

My first job out of college was designing point-to-point microwave radio systems for PNB.  The old TD-2 analog radio systems were the backbone of AT&T's long distance telephone network and a ton of those sites were built in the late 50s and early 60s.  I'm sure these cats were purchased to access those sites.  I never saw these particular machines (I worked for PNB in the early 80s), but I did ride in a two-track (probably an Imp) to access a radio site outside of Klamath Falls.  It would be fun to find a machine still sporting telco markings.

Ron


----------



## zekeusa

*Re: Pull Over Buddy!*



Lyndon said:


> *O.K.,.. PULL OVER BUDDY, WHERES THE FIRE?* this means you Glacierparkbus & Sno-Drifter! Your 'blastin-around' North america is burning up fuel faster than we can pump it down the Trans-alaska Pipeline! When that cheap Saudi Crude that everyone is buying runs out you'll be crying.
> Snowed a couple of days ago, about an inch, It's snowing today, were expecting another inch. We still have some snow piles that are 20 feet high and cover 2 to 4 acres. Ho, ho, ho, I love the Snow! and it's JUNE!
> How come that beautiful Tucker Tank that Bill and Mary had didn't end up in one of your collections?


Please save a Tucker or two for the guys that would be Happy with ONE example in there collection!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Awesome! You guys are all over it! This should keep you busy for a while. 
I'm still daydreaming about next years snow cat event!


----------



## sno-drifter

snowsurfer said:


> Awesome! You guys are all over it! This should keep you busy for a while.
> I'm still daydreaming about next years snow cat event!



Keep on daydreaming, plans and ideas are in the works for an even better event than Meow!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

sno-drifter said:


> OK here you go, Sno-Cats from buffalo country, you want to buysome?



Did you mean sno-cats or buffalo? Both strong like bull
I (herd) there cheaper by the dozen


----------



## sno-drifter

redsqwrl said:


> Off on a tangent here about leads.....
> Years back I asked the same question of another member that seemed to fall into all the cool stuff.....
> 
> the answer is "they find me....."
> 
> I can share that after 6-7 years of kicking over the snow machines in and out of the yard here at the compound, I can say that there is some truth to the _they find me_ path.
> 
> $.02 worth Mike



OK, I am only going to show you one time, and it aint brain science or rocket surgery,

 HERE'S YOUR SIGN:


----------



## JimVT

the pontoons got lost??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

JimVT said:


> the pontoons got lost??



the pontoons are in the freighter trailer, the torpedo was turned into a street machine hot rod


----------



## sleddogracer

what is the orange box with the pointed end between the cat and the trailer?


----------



## sno-drifter

sleddogracer said:


> what is the orange box with the pointed end between the cat and the trailer?



That wood be a very early tow behind the Sno-Cat trailer before they were made with steel stamped sides. The pull end is up. This trailer was sold by Harry Truman with the 1949 420 and they have stayed together.


----------



## Track Addict

Is this one of your Buffalo Tucker Soldiers?

April Newsletter from Tucker half way down the pdf.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

why, yes it is, great find on the photo


----------



## Pontoon Princess

more tucker history has been found, this time it has a great NW connection, Timberline lodge, MT Hood, Oregon, to be exact, they bought several Tuckers starting in 1948 right through the late 60's, and all of the Tuckers, somehow found their way into advertising and on magazine covers, shameless promotion of the Tucker Sno-cat. 

so, a 1955 Tucker Sno-cat model 443 has found it's way to tuckerville and the minion is happy. Amazingly, the machine is complete and very restorable, as soon as, a couple other restorations are completed, this is the next one to be restored.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

ski magazine cover from the late 50's of the timberline tucker on mt hood oregon


----------



## sleddogracer

I'll be eagerly waiting to see the progress


----------



## DAVENET

Hmmm, I thought the 'Woody' cat referb from last winter was the one from this photo? But I'm pretty small minded and wasn't thinking about how many different machines have been run & down that mountain!

(I see my baby (to the right) is still waiting on her new clothes . . .  But it does look like a little work is being done on her )


----------



## Sno-Surfer

glacierparkbus said:


> ski magazine cover from the late 50's of the timberline tucker on mt hood oregon




Is that Scott or Fred driving the Tucker??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

snowsurfer said:


> Is that Scott or Fred driving the Tucker??



the magazine cover was from 1956, scott was in grade school that day and fred, well, he was still .....................


----------



## sno-drifter

snowsurfer said:


> Is that Scott or Fred driving the Tucker??



Good things happen on Mt. Hood all the time!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

That is hilarious!  ^^
I'm thinking the models from the 50's might have been built better.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

freighter time


----------



## sno-drifter

Got to love the suicide doors and a Hemi.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Question for Tuckerville?

My understanding is the flanged bearings on the steel track equipped Tuckers are no longer available new, and NOS ones can't be had either. With almost 250 of those on one Tucker, and the machines being fifty years old (plus or minus) some bearings have got to be unserviceable. 

How are you (and others) dealing with the inevitable number of bad bearings?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup, 

over the years, several different attempts have been made at making new steel rollers and plastic ones, 

with one tucker i bought, i got a set of new metal rollers in kit form, looked pretty good, but expensive to make and assemble, the prices have ranged from low end of $40.00 ( chinese made ) to $!25.00 excellent high end/ done correctly,

seen the plastic rollers, that Bill G. @ sno trans made many years ago, on a couple of tuckers, they seemed to have worked okay when only replacing only a few rollers on a pontoon, way less expensive to replace, also seen what a few others have made out of UMHW,  they did not hold up very well at all

we, at tuckerville, also are trying to see what can be done to solve this issue for reasonable money, at 248 rollers per standard 443 machine, that turns into some serious money very quickly

you should ask the guy formerly known as boggie, he may have an source and or answers/opinions


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

PP, thanks for the reply.

My query is really out of intellectual curiousity. I don't have a steel tracked machine, but I know the flanged bearings are a problem and I was wondering how the (lack of) supply issue was being dealt with.

I recall a conversation several years ago with Bill Cook (of Cook's Equipment) and he had said the last ones he bought were $48.00 each - and they were long gone.

248 rollers times $125 = cost prohibitive in my book. Even at $40 each That's still $10K. Granted it's doubtful you'd have to replace all at once, but the numbers add up fast, unfortunately.

I think having a source of relatively priced bearings would give new life to some older machines.


----------



## Track Addict

A no grease low friction low wear roller?  Sounds like a Tucker fairy tale!

If only dreams came true.  There also should be an app for that hooked to a 3D printer.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, only if dreams come true, and pontoon therapy was available


----------



## JimVT

isn't the track conversion a option or isn't it practical?
I think on of the older tuckers with new style tracks would make a nice machine.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

now now now, rubber track man, here in tuckerville, the Mayor, Jack Tucker, has decreed, that, we all worship at the pontoon alter, now, rubber track man, pray to all that is orange, long live Tucker Sno-Cat


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I really liked the serria rubber conversion finding those in good condition is hard but they look cool and have a ton of surface area.


----------



## j farm

I've been working with a local machinist  on replacement rollers that have sealed bearings I have a few trips on them with great results


----------



## AdkSnowcat

That's wonderful news!  Can you give some idea of cost?  Thank you!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

i have seen this set up and found that the sealed bearing being pressed into the flange tended to become lose, so, you being very smart and talented, what did you do to keep this from happening, and are you hardening the roller? this is great to see what you have done, excellent. will be very impressed if you can bring the cost in under $60.00 each


----------



## j farm

They are a hardend steel he has been researching bearings for this application for a few years so far so good and the non greasable feature is nice. No price yet


----------



## Pontoon Princess

excellent on the hardened steel, 
excellent on the sealed bearing, no grease required,
the next issue, and testing will be needed to see if the the pressed in sealed bearing does not work lose in the flanged wheel, there is a lot of forces at work on the roller, i have serval different rollers with this design, made by different folks, and they are suffered from the same problem.

how wide of a sealed bearing are you using? are you putting 2 narrower sealed bearings instead of one? 

we at tuckerville having been doing a fair amount of research and testing to resolve the replacement roller issue, seems anyone can built a roller, life cycle is the real stumbling block, and then consider the cost versus life cycle.

like you what you are doing. good job


----------



## j farm

This design uses 2 sealed bearings the side loading of the bearing seems to be what would make them work loose so far this design has been holding tight.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

very good, excellent

do you have a photo of the end of the roller


----------



## j farm

Here is the end of the roller


----------



## sno-drifter

Factory spec is carburize .o35/.040 deep draw to 59/61 RC


----------



## Pontoon Princess

j farm, what is the O.D. of the sealed bearing ?


----------



## j farm

The o.d is 1.460


----------



## Pontoon Princess

the adventure continues


----------



## Track Addict

Matches the Excursion Well


----------



## Track Addict

Might be missing a grease cap on that rear axle as well.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Might be missing a grease cap on that rear axle as well.



eagle eye addict


----------



## Cidertom

saving money on sandblasting it looks like.


----------



## DAVENET

Just counted again & definitely a grouser short.  You may need to leave it behind hidden off the side of the road.  Or, better yet, turn around and drop it in the east so it doesn't pass on it's bad habits to the other cats.


----------



## Track Addict

People like being members of exclusive clubs.  The 30GC is taking applications.


----------



## sno-drifter

Cidertom said:


> saving money on sandblasting it looks like.



Yup, when we left the burban and Freighter were both orange. Got into one of those desert wind storms.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I see a touch o baby blue on it is that an alternate color for tucker's I have seen a few of them like that. always wondered if that was the original color or a repaint like the snow tracs I have seen the same shade of blue.


----------



## Track Addict

That's from the special agent kitten trading paint on the commute!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I see a touch o baby blue on it is that an alternate color for tucker's I have seen a few of them like that. always wondered if that was the original color or a repaint like the snow tracs I have seen the same shade of blue.


don, this machine was purchased by the air force, painted to their specs, (originally orange) and shipped to alaska


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lyndon said:


> A 1957 Tucker Freighter just sold off Craiglist in the Reno Area. Who got it?



we were talking this thread, and the question came up, just who would name their new puppy Kristi?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

FOB

freighter on board, so who is getting a freighter?


----------



## Track Addict

Not it.


----------



## redsqwrl

Yes please.

trailer looks small.....


----------



## DAVENET

I have hunches on who is getting the old '11 tooth'.  Going to pull it to the top of the sledding hill & let it go??


----------



## Track Addict

New Airbnb portable ski chalet.


----------



## redsqwrl

New Gravity based thrill ride at the cross roads of New York.

slide down, yank it back up....

Wine tasting outings by request!

When do you paint it Yellow?


----------



## Backyardski

Sweet! I must have won the raffle!


----------



## redsqwrl

I think it was a hoax.... usually by now there is a sighting on the social media streams. at least in my world. I can't put a cat on a trailer and go anywhere with out a facebook post somewhere


----------



## DAVENET

Hummm, waiting to see myself . . .


----------



## Track Addict

Lots of these threads end in never seeing the machine again or where it landed.  

Maybe that’s why social media was invented.  Makes me think about joining for just a second then I arrive back to my happy place.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

eat cheese in apple town


----------



## Backyardski

I guess that answers the previous question. That’s a good one to add to the nest!


----------



## DAVENET

Still no evidence on any social media platform. Hopefully no one lost their nuts heading into winter . . .


----------



## redsqwrl

Pontoon Princess said:


> eat cheese in apple town



You have been Robbed!

that will teach you to pull over and try to sleep. but it was in Illinoise probably never heard them


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oh there were nuts involved!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

“What’s in the box?” Only Brad Pitt found out in the movie Seven.


----------



## sno-drifter

We will never know. That is what this thread is all about. Anything offered on this thread, you will never know where it ended up. Disappears


----------



## Track Addict

Tuckered out on this load.

Wagons West! Godspeed and good luck.


----------



## Cidertom

Track Addict said:


> Tuckered out on this load.
> 
> Wagons West! Godspeed and good luck.




Mobile junkyard.  NOT.
Mobile parts store YES


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hey Loggah

please contact, Brian-track addict....has package for you


----------



## sno-drifter

Is that granny in her rocking chair on top of the load? Take it easy Jed.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

sno-drifter said:


> Is that granny in her rocking chair on top of the load? Take it easy Jed.



she fell off miles ago, can say, she had a great big smile till that moment...


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Cidertom said:


> Mobile junkyard.  NOT.
> Mobile parts store YES



think it as the on those poor girls nascar parts haulers, "nascat"


----------



## Pontoon Princess

amazing and wonderful snow catters

backyard ski, track addict and tucker someday, they all look so funny without their snow clothes

and by all the powers of being pontoon princess 

I declare, backyard ski the winner,

nothing is cooler then having your own personal ski hill and rope tow in the backyard........


----------



## Backyardski

Getting to meet the Princess makes us all winners. 

Be on alert, the royal trailer of goodies may be passing through your neighborhood next!


----------



## loggah

Well i have been a bit AWOL  on this thread !! have not been on here for a while. Been up to my armpits  changing out steering clutch componets in my D5 cat. Took apart an older Cat d6 down at the scrapyard to get the parts. I also went off the deep end and rounded up a 1962 FWD fire engine, and two Sterling all wheel drive trucks made in 1944 for the U.S. Navy ,used tor hauling torpedos"NOT THE TUCKER VERSION" !! basically very rare trucks model DDS150. Oh i also forgot i picked up a Cat 212 grader made in 1947 !! we need cold weather to get my mind back on Tucker Snowcats !!!! Looks like everyone here is up to something !!!!!. Don


----------



## PJL

This thread is like the Seinfeld show.  No idea what it's about but it's still entertaining to follow.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> Well i have been a bit AWOL  on this thread !! have not been on here for a while. Been up to my armpits  changing out steering clutch componets in my D5 cat. Took apart an older Cat d6 down at the scrapyard to get the parts. I also went off the deep end and rounded up a 1962 FWD fire engine, and two Sterling all wheel drive trucks made in 1944 for the U.S. Navy ,used tor hauling torpedos"NOT THE TUCKER VERSION" !! basically very rare trucks model DDS150. Oh i also forgot i picked up a Cat 212 grader made in 1947 !! we need cold weather to get my mind back on Tucker Snowcats !!!! Looks like everyone here is up to something !!!!!. Don



wow, have you been seriously busy, great old trucks, hauling torpedoes is hauling torpedoes and it doesn't matter if either tucker co built it or the navy...


----------



## redsqwrl

PJL said:


> This thread is like the Seinfeld show.  No idea what it's about but it's still entertaining to follow.



Well to end around, its a thread called who go the freighter.... a trailered freighter left the west, and and near as anyone can tell it never left the central Midwest.....

But there is a twist at every turn for sure....


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> “What’s in the box?” Only Brad Pitt found out in the movie Seven.



A "Jack"?? (in-the-box)

Jimmy Hoffa?

The last remnants of an advanced civilization?

Aliens from Area 51?

Some chunks of Nolongerobtainium?


----------



## DAVENET

redsqwrl said:


> Well to end around, its a thread called who go the freighter.... a trailered freighter left the west, and and near as anyone can tell it never left the central Midwest.....
> 
> But there is a twist at every turn for sure....




It's all smoke & mirrors. A Freighter leaves on a trailer, but then the next time we see the trailer it stuffed with an eclectic smattering of different stuff so no one even questions it. The next picture:


----------



## DAVENET

And then:




Nothing to see here . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> This thread is like the Seinfeld show.  No idea what it's about but it's still entertaining to follow.



whoa, PJL, while driving through the heart land, the question comes up, who has the best corn?

Kanas?

Iowa?

Nebraska?

maybe NY!

Idaho has the best potato for baking

FYI DAVENET is a great old grouser and can not thank him enough.....


----------



## PJL

None of the above. 
https://blog.machinefinder.com/9533/washington-state-ranked-1-for-sweet-corn-farming-in-the-u-s


----------



## Pontoon Princess

PJL said:


> None of the above.
> https://blog.machinefinder.com/9533/washington-state-ranked-1-for-sweet-corn-farming-in-the-u-s[/QUOT
> 
> lol,lol,lol,
> almost drove off the road when I read that, think you need to update that info,
> 
> on my way east through eastern Washington, I can say beyond any shadow of doubt, all I saw was HEMP plants NO CORN what so ever....


----------



## PJL

Well no kidding, hemp is way better than corn.  

Can you make rope out of corn?  No.  Can you smoke it?  No.


----------



## sleddogracer

PJL said:


> Well no kidding, hemp is way better than corn.
> 
> Can you make rope out of corn?  No.  Can you smoke it?  No.



smoking hemp would be the same as smoking a rope - wrong product for smoking - lol


----------



## PJL

Not everyone here is bright.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

PJL said:


> Well no kidding, hemp is way better than corn.
> 
> Can you make rope out of corn?  No.  Can you smoke it?  No.



Well close 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GMDPF0WNRpc

Rope from corn husk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

as my travels in search of 'who got the freighter' comes to an end, and yes, sadly without a clear answer, so, Lyndon, what say you, after all, it is your thread...

I did meet up with the master minds and creators of SNOWZILLA, THUNDERCAT and serval other secret ZILLA machines

couple of the nicest guys you would ever want to meet, great people !!!


----------



## DAVENET

Machines dropped, machines picked up, loads hauled, trailers dropped & swapped mid trip . . . the shell game continues . . .


----------



## PJL

"on my way east through eastern Washington, I can say beyond any shadow  of doubt, all I saw was HEMP plants NO CORN what so ever...."


https://komonews.com/news/local/cops-seize-over-26000-marijuana-plants-found-in-e-wash-cornfields


Wasn't hemp after all.


----------



## Track Addict

Here in Massachusetts weed plants are as common in yards as tomato plants with the new friendly laws.  We don't round up anything illegal here anyway.


----------



## 300 H and H

If hemp farming is profitable, I wonder how long it will be before it is declared as a commodity and traded at the CBOT like all the others...

Chicago always wants a cut of the action. So do speculators who make their living buying and selling paper lbs of hemp... My bet is they are already considering how to get their "fair" share????

Hope it takes them a while..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Track Addict

Another leg in the Tucker relay for life tomorrow!

Who will be getting what and where?  

PS don’t judge the rental truck.  Some Massholes speaking a new American dialect decided the yellow line was optional and took me out head on. Watching the airbags blow up in their faces was almost worth the hassle.  Was glad to be in the big truck!


----------



## PJL

Glad you are okay.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Another leg in the Tucker relay for life tomorrow!
> 
> Who will be getting what and where?
> 
> 
> 
> don't make me drag it out of you....


----------



## loggah

That Accident is such a "DRAG" !!!!! glad you "SAW" the airbags blow in their faces !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

loggah said:


> That Accident is such a "DRAG" !!!!! glad you "SAW" the airbags blow in their faces !



you are such a cut up!


----------



## redsqwrl

I can't hardly wade thru all the bullshit and innuendo.....

Drag is a cigarette or wait a fag is a ciggarette that you drag on? Why did I saw that with my own i's

Im so confused....


----------



## sno-drifter

Cant believe the humor here, kinda Hit and Miss.

Got another one for you loggah. Next time out.


----------



## loggah

Well i got a nice trinket delivered today ,via track addict,pontoon princess, and snow drifter!!!! pictures tomorrow !! thanks all will fit in nice in my mini-museum !!!


----------



## Track Addict

Another fine day of who got what when where why and how? Some New Hampshire fall orange for you.

Great people and great country.  Amazing how similar all of us are in likes
Sno(w)cat and other things.

Thanks for the wall art to add to my N.H. ski collection courtesy of loggah.  Lots of 2 pontoons and trailers must have existed in life back east.

I’ll let the logging experts try to explain how the sawzall works?  Also some of the parts were there some delivered.  

The amazing Tucker relay for life continues....


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Must be one of the first snow boards on that green snowmobile.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Sno-Surfer said:


> Must be one of the first snow boards on that green snowmobile.



you drove a snow trac a little to long one day, 

that is a ski from a tucker 2 pontoon machine, 

but, quite sure you could very easily win the baked salmon with that hard core ski


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Sno-Surfer said:


> Must be one of the first snow boards on that green snowmobile.



I'm not positive (but reasonably certain) what you refer to as a "green snowmobile" was actually a "chair" on the skimobile lift at Cranmore Mountain Ski Area in New Hampshire.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Lol! Well you must be right! Looked like a snowmobile to me but now that you mention it, what a cool chairlift! 
Sure that’s not an early snowboard though?


----------



## loggah

Well,it is one type of early snowboard,2 of them came with this torpedo!


----------



## Track Addict

When do we learn about the saw????????

Must be a pic or video of one complete or is it another unicorn.......


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

There are no freighters in Minnesota.don’t even attempt to look for any:th_lmao:
All the orange was changed to camo to hide them.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> When do we learn about the saw????????
> 
> Must be a pic or video of one complete or is it another unicorn.......



the answer is, Wade Drag Saw, built and sold by them,  and you tube is filled with lots of them running and sawing wood, also, if you write the RM Wade co, in Beaverton Oregon, they will send you a brochure from the period,(reproduction) amazing the company still cares.....


----------



## loggah

I was going to have Cheryl take more pictures of the saw yesterday,but by the time her classes were over it was pouring out.Nice little trinket for the mini-museum,the saw and guides i have may fit ,but i think i will need a barrel of PBBlaster to free it up. The drag saws were used quite a bit around the steam donkey engines,and for cutting shingle bolts. I think the Ottowa  were more common out here in the east,then the wade. thanks again Scott, and Jinn for bring the saw east. Don


----------



## Track Addict

The shuffle continues.  Who and where?


----------



## redsqwrl

don't finger print those......


----------



## DAVENET

I'm guessing the rain in Ohio took care of most issues, but a pressure washer probably would get the rest. A dustless blasting Thursday may even remove DNA?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I know nothing.............


----------



## Lyndon

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I'm not positive (but reasonably certain) what you refer to as a "green snowmobile" was actually a "chair" on the skimobile lift at Cranmore Mountain Ski Area in New Hampshire.



I believe we may actually have a member that rode the Mt. Cranmore "funicular" lift. 
I saw it when it was still in operation but never rode it. In their brochure which I have long since lost, they advertised themselves as *MT. CRANMORE, SKIMOBILE*


----------



## olympicorange

Lyndon said:


> I believe we may actually have a member that rode the Mt. Cranmore "funicular" lift. View attachment 119239
> I saw it when it was still in operation but never rode it. In their brochure which I have long since lost, they advertised themselves as *MT. CRANMORE, SKIMOBILE*




  …….  WOW,..  now there's a shot from the past,... when we were kids , pops would take us in the summer to ride up the skimobile lift,... n.h. does a ''residence'' day,.. and this was one of many attractions, thast was free to ride,..like all the state parks, etc...  I can't remember when they updated Cranmore, still going strong.    these old ski mobiles can still be seen around, as lawn ornaments, advertisings, etc....  thx L.....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Lyndon said:


> A 1957 Tucker Freighter just sold off Craiglist in the Reno Area. Who got it?



Lyndon, 

Guess, it is finally time to come clean and answer your question, we did, the tucker mafia...

been a fun thread with lots of different snow cats found and talked about.

hope it see you soon, maybe Sun Valley, the skiing will be good....and the snow catting, even better.

pretty sure we all on the forums miss you and your words of wisdom.

take care 

tuckervile minion


----------

